# Hello from NW Florida!



## Viking1204 (Jun 13, 2012)

Found this site researching information for a new bow. I currently have an older Hoyt UltraSport I picked up second hand a couple of years ago. I didn't take up bow hunting until I was older after years of gun hunting. Decided I needed more of a challenge and bow hunting has proven that. In two years of limited bow hunting I'm still looking for that first kill. Let a couple of small does and spike bucks walk so far but haven't seen anything I'm ready to make my first bow kill.

I'm ready to buy a new bow so came to this site to do some research. Looking at getting the Bowtech Assassin or the Hoyt Rampage XT and after reading a lot of the posts pertaining to the two here I've come to the conclusion I need to find a bow shop where I can shoot both of them back to back and then make my choice because they both seem like great bows for the money. That is proving hard to do though here in NW Florida, not alot of bow shops and most of them are small and don't carry both bows I'm looking to try. Great looking site so far, glad I joined!


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## SGTrep (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome. I am new too. I stopped by a shop yesterday during lunch and bow tech recommended I join this site. So here I am. I am in Ohio via SC and have always hunted with a high power rifle. In Ohio, you can not hunt with a high power rifle. I have shot a few bows over the years, but never really got into it. I was originally interested in a Bear complete setup for $499. But after talking to AO Archery, I am interested in the Hoyt CRX32. I have not had the chance to shoot it yet, but I plan too tomorrow. I have found a lot of good information on this site while doing research on the Hoyt. I have found that it is best to shoot a few different bows to be sure that is what I want. I hope to do that tomorrow. Target World has Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, and more. Those four I mentioned are the brands I find highly recommended. I will be there tomorrow trying them out. Good luck and I hope you find the bow that fits you best.


----------



## DJudge (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Viking1204.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## PSE/BRET (Jun 14, 2012)

hows things in florida?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## locate101 (Jun 27, 2012)

What part of FL


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to AT


----------

